# Track titles when ripping



## Tony Vella (Aug 25, 2010)

I am using Win 10 and Fairstars CD Ripper and I have a question.

Even if every track on the CD I'm ripping has it's own title on the CD, when I rip to mp3 all I get is track 1, track 2, track 3, etc. instead of the title of the track as shown on the CD. I have just tried it on a Chopin Etudes CD and all I got was, for example, Track 1 instead of Etude no. 1, Op. 10, etc.
Why does this happen? Can I do something so I get the titles instead of track nos.?
I thank you in advance for all assistance and advice.
Tony V.


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2019)

I don't know anything about Fairstars, but there are online databases with CD track names. Maybe you have to configure your problem to use them. I used to use foobar2000, which accessed a free database with relatively low quality metadata. (I wanted FLAC files) If you want mp3 (or m4a) files you can use iTunes and it will use the real commercial database with better quality metadata.


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

Is it a new CD? Perhaps there hasn't been time for someone to enter the info yet. Or perhaps your software isn't hitting the Gracenote database?


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Tony Vella said:


> I am using Win 10 and Fairstars CD Ripper and I have a question.
> 
> Even if every track on the CD I'm ripping has it's own title on the CD, when I rip to mp3 all I get is track 1, track 2, track 3, etc. instead of the title of the track as shown on the CD. I have just tried it on a Chopin Etudes CD and all I got was, for example, Track 1 instead of Etude no. 1, Op. 10, etc.
> Why does this happen? Can I do something so I get the titles instead of track nos.?
> ...


Have you seen this?

http://www.fairstars.com/faq/FAQ_FairStars_CD_Ripper.htm


----------



## Tony Vella (Aug 25, 2010)

The Fairstars Ripper FAQ was the first place I visited for help; but, no joy.
I have recently become interested in Classical Jazz and borrowed 3 CDs from our Public Library. They are not newly issued CDs, they have been on the Library's catalogue for years. When they all gave me tracks instead of titles I decided to try a couple of my own, many years old, Classical Music CDs but unfortunately got the same result: track 1, track 2, etc. I thought I would get the track titles because it would take me forever to enter all track information individually by hand but I'm not having any luck. I have also tried ripping to WAV and WMA with the same result.
Thanks you very much for your interest in my problem.


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

Tony Vella said:


> The Fairstars Ripper FAQ was the first place I visited for help; but, no joy.
> I have recently become interested in Classical Jazz and borrowed 3 CDs from our Public Library. They are not newly issued CDs, they have been on the Library's catalogue for years. When they all gave me tracks instead of titles I decided to try a couple of my own, many years old, Classical Music CDs but unfortunately got the same result: track 1, track 2, etc. I thought I would get the track titles because it would take me forever to enter all track information individually by hand but I'm not having any luck. I have also tried ripping to WAV and WMA with the same result.
> Thanks you very much for your interest in my problem.


So what happened when you used the Query button? What was your procedure?


----------

